# January Acquisitions



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Solid thrifting yesterday

Rodex of London (maker of Aquascutum overcoats) raglan-sleeved car coat for F.R. Tripler (photos later this month)

2 pairs of BB country club refined cotton twills

1 pair of flatfront Bills M2

2 vintage bow ties by H.A. & E. Smith (made in England)


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

The downside of living in a college town in the mostly shite found at our local thifts. 

I shall live vicariously through you guys.

Wisco


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my Alden Indy boots. They'll be my first pair of Aldens and have presented a challenge to actually obtain. 12-16 week waiting time from the NYC store and most online agencies (at least for my size), but the San Francisco store had a pair and have sent them by carrier sloth to me here in CT. Tracking says 01/07. Fingernails worn to nubs.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> Solid thrifting yesterday
> 
> Rodex of London (maker of Aquascutum overcoats) raglan-sleeved car coat for F.R. Tripler (photos later this month)
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> I hate you.


If it makes you feel better, AlanC has made numerous finds way better than mine (Kiton sport coat, Nettleton shells, etc.) :icon_smile_wink:.

I'll be returning to my previous thrifting grounds soon and good stuff will certainly follow on the exchange thread.

If anyone has a special request, they can feel free to PM me and I'll keep a special eye out.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

From Ben Silver. Most expensive tie I've ever bought (even from them!), but IMO the best-looking houndstooth. 

My luck, it'll go on sale Monday. ic12337:


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Oct 25, 2009)

*Well. it certainly . . .*

. . . is a very beautiful and tasteful tie.



Mad Hatter said:


> From Ben Silver. Most expensive tie I've ever bought (even from them!), but IMO the best-looking houndstooth.
> 
> My luck, it'll go on sale Monday. ic12337:


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Does it count as an acquisition if I ordered it, but it's for my better half? Too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> If it makes you feel better, AlanC has made numerous finds way better than mine (Kiton sport coat, Nettleton shells, etc.) :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> I'll be returning to my previous thrifting grounds soon and good stuff will certainly follow on the exchange thread.
> 
> If anyone has a special request, they can feel free to PM me and I'll keep a special eye out.


No, that doesn't make me feel any better. Please keep an eye out for Alden shell in 8.5D, a Barbour Border in 44 and a cashmere top coat, 44R, in camel by either J. Press or BB, preferably the former, plus a dozen gold ingots, any size. I'll spring for shipping. Any of the above would make me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> No, that doesn't make me feel any better. Please keep an eye out for Alden shell in 8.5D, a Barbour Border in 44 and a cashmere top coat, 44R, in camel by either J. Press or BB, preferably the former, plus a dozen gold ingots, any size. I'll spring for shipping. Any of the above would make me feel better. Thanks.


Ahh, nothing like the truly impossible! :icon_smile_big: Any Alden's in 8.5D will not be leaving my feet (my size), but a cashmere topcoat is something I'll keep my eye out for (I've seen Press and BB overcoats). I've not seen a Barbour in a store, but have seen people in South Carolina wearing them so there's always a chance. Gold ingots - that's what you'll be sending me to buy all this great stuff :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Some odds and ends over the Dec/Jan holiday season:

LE olive cords, repp tie, and surcingle belt from Inlet.
JCrew navy/red knit tie
Thrifted Pendleton wool shirt, JCrew pink gingham shirt, and JPress ocbd.
Polo University Club bottle green flannel blazer. Though darted, I'd been searching forever for a green blazer and this will do for now.

Granddaddy of them all, a green JPress Shaggy Dog from my wife for xmas. Was there with my wife before xmas and to show how professional the people at Press are, and how clueless I can be when browsing there, they managed to complete the sale to my wife while I was in the store. She came back the next day to pick it up and I was none the wiser.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

RM Williams Turnout in yearling chestnut were purchased in December and delivered in January.


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

smujd said:


> RM Williams Turnout in yearling chestnut were purchased in December and delivered in January.


Very nice, I have the Comfort model in the same material and color. They are my most comfortable pair of shoes.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

These from STP for a steal. Thinking of spring and summer!


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

So far for January I've gotten 1 pair of Bills M2 plain front in British Khaki off ebay, and 1 pair of Bills M2P from a member here. I'm watching some other items on ebay so here's hoping.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Cardinals5 said:


> If it makes you feel better, AlanC has made numerous finds way better than mine (Kiton sport coat, Nettleton shells, etc.) :icon_smile_wink:.


I have never found Nettleton shells while thrifting. I bought a pair NOS off ebay for a song, the width was mislisted (E rather than C) so I comforted myself with by flipping them.

Traveled a bit over the holidays and came across a few things for myself. Two pairs of Zegna Cashco (cotton-cashmere) cords, a pair of Incotex Super 100s wool trousers (all plain front, my size, just need hemming) plus a Lorenzini linen shirt (not Trad, but somehow I'll get over it :icon_smile_wink:

I also came across a Made in England Burberry balmacaan, which was far too big for me and not quite in good enough shape to buy for others. I did find several gold ingots, size was wrong, so I left them.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

^ Nice finds!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Great finds, Alan. I haven't seen any Incos in a thrift yet. My mistake about the Nettletons - your measly Kiton SC will have to suffice as your best find.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Good for you. I found a five-carat diamond ring, but it was pear cut and the platinum showed signs of wear, so I left it. Actually, it's been unusually dry lately, nothing save a Woolrich black-and-red plaid coat/shirt, old school made-in-USA, for nearly a month. Yesterday, I thought the gods were finally smiling when I found a Zegna camel-hair coat with Neiman Marcus tags and to-die-for handwork, but alas, it was a cruel joke: The coat was a tad snug, and two itsy-bitsy flea-bite sized moth holes in back at the very bottom. If it had fit, I would've jumped, but it didn't, and so I left it. And that's the truth.



AlanC said:


> I have never found Nettleton shells while thrifting. I bought a pair NOS off ebay for a song, the width was mislisted (E rather than C) so I comforted myself with by flipping them.
> 
> Traveled a bit over the holidays and came across a few things for myself. Two pairs of Zegna Cashco (cotton-cashmere) cords, a pair of Incotex Super 100s wool trousers (all plain front, my size, just need hemming) plus a Lorenzini linen shirt (not Trad, but somehow I'll get over it :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I also came across a Made in England Burberry balmacaan, which was far too big for me and not quite in good enough shape to buy for others. I did find several gold ingots, size was wrong, so I left them.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

LL Bean Norwegian & Blackwatch flannel shirt.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

AE Randolphs in chili grain.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Brown corduroy sports coat from B2
Black "car length" top coat from Nordstrom
Dark wash Gap 1969 straight leg jeans


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ksinc said:


> AE Randolphs in chili grain.


enjoy wearing. proper reward for your success


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing. proper reward for your success


Thank You Mac! That's very kind of you.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Sadly, it seems like the trad goodies sent by TweedyDon were lost in the mail somehow. I was kindly refunded and decided to get a few pairs of these: https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html

These are the same wool socks that are seen worn with loafers or boat shoes in "Take Ivy."


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

A couple J. Press knits - 

I mainly wanted the green one (I've wanted a green silk knit for a while), but the other will be a nice addition also.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Sadly, it seems like the trad goodies sent by TweedyDon were lost in the mail somehow. I was kindly refunded and decided to get a few pairs of these: https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html
> 
> These are the same wool socks that are seen worn with loafers or boat shoes in "Take Ivy."


Such socks have been on my wishlist for some time. Said list just grows and grows .


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Coleman said:


> Such socks have been on my wishlist for some time. Said list just grows and grows .


Greatest socks ever. Saperstein's in nearby Millerton, N.Y. stocks them.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I couldn't find any in my town, not even the military surplus store, but FreshPair offers free shipping no matter how much you buy. Other places have them for about $7.20 but the shipping is $7 extra. No thanks!

Supposedly wool wicks moisture better than cotton, so I've been wanting to try these for a while.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I rec'd the McClain belt I ordered to match the AE Randolphs in chili grain today. It's a very nice belt and is one of the 'made in the USA' ones. I'm still deciding if I will replace the buckle or not.


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Dinner Jacket*

I purchased a Chipp dinner jacket from ebay, with trousers, for $80.00. Flat front pants, peak lapel, cool polta dot inner lining in the jacket. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Another great day(s) thrifting

Pringle cashmere cardigan (navy blue)
Alan Paine gray lambswool sweater vest
BB old school 346 hopsack, 3 patch pocket, blazer
Rush Wilson 3/2 tweed sack suit (ff pants) - looks like it was made by a great trad manufacturer since the quality is excellent
Berle dress chinos
BB charcoal flannels
BB linen trousers
Corbin dark brown flannels
H. Freeman & Son navy flannels
4 vintage Hathaway supima cotton pinpoint ocbds (made in U.S.A)
pink LE pinpoint ocbd


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

ccl127 said:


> I purchased a Chipp dinner jacket from ebay, with trousers, for $80.00. Flat front pants, peak lapel, cool polta dot inner lining in the jacket. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


Sounds fantastic - would love to see pics!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Another great day(s) thrifting
> ...
> Berle dress chinos
> ...
> 4 vintage Hathaway supima cotton pinpoint ocbds (made in U.S.A)


Great finds. Both very high quality.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

randomdude, thanks for the link 
I pulled the trigger on a pair for my trip to Nashville this May.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

S. Kelly said:


> randomdude, thanks for the link
> I pulled the trigger on a pair for my trip to Nashville this May.


You're very welcome! Mine arrived a few days ago and they're excellent. If you want to get a better look at the pattern, it's the same as this.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> From Ben Silver. Most expensive tie I've ever bought (even from them!), but IMO the best-looking houndstooth.
> 
> My luck, it'll go on sale Monday. ic12337:


Thats a wicked tie. My wife got me a tie there when we were in Charleston this summer for my b-day...two months later it was over $100 cheaper...ic12337:


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

Cardinals5 said:


> Another great day(s) thrifting
> 
> Pringle cashmere cardigan (navy blue)
> Alan Paine gray lambswool sweater vest
> ...


Where do you thrift? I'm in your neck of the woods.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Sure way _not_ to find out! :biggrin2:

Go Gamecocks!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

palmettoking said:


> Where do you thrift? I'm in your neck of the woods.


Depends on my mood for the day and the amount of time I have, but my thrifting net extends from Easley to Spartanburg and Travelers Rest to southern Greenville county + any city where I find myself with a few hours to kill (small town thrifts in SC are actually pretty decent since many people living there still dress well).

As for which stores - all of 'em :icon_smile_big: I've written a number of times (you can search the various threads) about thrifting techniques, frequency, etc. Most thrifts have pretty good stuff, despite what people think, but you have to know how to find it (e.g. men's cashmere sweaters often end up in the ladies sweater section)


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

randomdude, they're on sale at Filene's Basement-been looking at them for a while, but this is the first place that has them in 42xU. Awesome pattern for the summer. Thanks again for the link!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Just won this on ebay:


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Though ordered on Christmas, I took January delivery on 3 BB dress shirts (must iron, forward point) and 2 slim ties in Penn colors. The shirts are very nice quality, esp. at 3 for $139. Tomorrow's pickup of flat-front gabardines at the tailor will complete it for the year. Woo hoo!


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Just won this on ebay:


Congratulations. I was looking at this for a long time.... but decided at the last moment that I didn't need it.

Now, I'm having second thoughts....

AHS


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AHS said:


> Congratulations. I was looking at this for a long time.... but decided at the last moment that I didn't need it.
> 
> Now, I'm having second thoughts....


Well, I don't _need_ it. Couldn't resist, though.


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

While thrift store shopping, two vintage (1960s) overcoats: a camel hair from Brooks and a herringbone from Anderson and Sheppard.

Waiting to pick them up from the dry cleaner on Monday. I plan to post photos and would love feedback from the forum about any necessary alterations.

AHS


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Wow. Sounds like you're doing okay!


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Wow. Sounds like you're doing okay!


I was very excited to come across both coats. Unfortunately, as I live in San Francisco, I won't have many opportunities to wear them!

But, just as you wrote, I couldn't resist.

AHS


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

You don't leave things like that on the rack.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sulka 50's navy blue cashmere v-neck, 
Orvis camel cashmere sweater
Filson 257 briefcase
navy/yellow rubber school-type raincoat--haven't seen one in years
and pretty much nothing at Cabazon--never seen the shelves so bare and sad to see the Allen Edmonds replaced by a Jimmy Choo...sign of the times?


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'll try and post some when it arrives!


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Tan Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack suit, mint condition. Thrifted for a whopping $6.00. 
Cheers, fat paul


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

@FP -- Come on, tell me where. I've had no luck in ABQ thrift!


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

BB navy merino sweater vest from the GF
Pendleton red shetland from the parents
Pink BB OCBD from ebay - I was really excited about this since it is older with an unlined collar in perfect shape. However, there was a stain not mentioned in the description. Back to the seller it goes.
Basically unworn made in Norway LL Bean sweater - Probably my best ebay find yet. It's likely from the 80's, and if it had tags it would pass for new. It had a $10.99 BIN price, so I jumped on it. Got here today, and the collar and waist band are nice and tight and the material is flawless. Finally got a really good deal on something!


Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Asher-Winer flannel tartan flat front trousers. 

I took some stuff into my tailor for alterations and he had these marked down 50% (he's also a men's clothier) and I couldn't resist myself.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Finally got them. Current favorites.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Looks great! What are the jeans?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You'll love 'em. The look great. If you want to darken them try Obenauf's, which also will help waterproof.

A couple of recent acquisitions:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> ^Looks great! What are the jeans?


Thanks! The jeans are Levis 511. I have about 20 pair in different washes and lengths. Best jean ever and usually about $35 on sale at any given time.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

cecil47, the best thrifts are in the N.E. heights. Family thrift on juan tabo, Goodwill on san mateo and thrifttown on menaul. Its all rather hit or miss. I thrift on my lunch hour from work. Its a great stress releaver even if I blank.
p.s. always carry hand sanatizer in your car. some of the stuff you touch is kinda iccky.
cheers, fat paul


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

fat paul said:


> cecil47, the best thrifts are in the N.E. heights. Family thrift on juan tabo, Goodwill on san mateo and thrifttown on menaul. Its all rather hit or miss. I thrift on my lunch hour from work. Its a great stress releaver even if I blank.
> p.s. always carry hand sanatizer in your car. some of the stuff you touch is kinda iccky.
> cheers, fat paul


Thanks Paul. Never been to Family thrift, but no luck (so far) @ GW or TT. Just keep tryin'...


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Thrifting is a numbers game. You gotta put in the time and be very willing to shoot craps. sometimes you score, most times not 
cheers, fat paul


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

AlanC said:


> ^You'll love 'em. The look great. If you want to darken them try Obenauf's, which also will help waterproof.
> 
> A couple of recent acquisitions:


Don't get too attached to that coach of yours. He will be gone as soon as the NCAA starts snooping around or an NBA team comes calling. Considering his history I would say that the former is much more likely to happen than the latter.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^If he stays a decade like he did in Memphis I'll be more than pleased. And a decade would be longer than the last four coaches we've had (two of which won national championships). Coaches come and go. Memphis fans need to let it go. 

As for the NCAA, he's never been named in an allegation. I think Memphis got royally screwed over by the NCAA as Memphis simply played a player certified by the NCAA Clearinghouse as eligible to play. There's no evidence that Memphis had any involvement or knowledge in the allegations against the player.

And as for Kentucky's 2000+ wins, our latest coach has participated in only a very small % of those. 

"They had it before you, they had it during you, they'll have it when you're gone...." - Al McGuire on Kentucky Basketball Tradition


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

A big thank you to Tony the Tailor and his $100 off coupon :icon_smile_big:

Coupon codes:
AE100 ($100 off Classic collection)
AE75 ($75 off Executive collection)
AE50 ($50 off Casual and Crosstown)


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Jacket from J. Press. Made by S. Cohen. "Parson" model.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

If anyone else has been waiting for G.B. Kent's eBay store to restock seconds after the X-Mas rush, they have! I just purchased a Double Sided Clothes Brush - https://stores.ebay.com/Kentbrushes.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^If he stays a decade like he did in Memphis I'll be more than pleased. And a decade would be longer than the last four coaches we've had (two of which won national championships). Coaches come and go. Memphis fans need to let it go.
> 
> As for the NCAA, he's never been named in an allegation. I think Memphis got royally screwed over by the NCAA as Memphis simply played a player certified by the NCAA Clearinghouse as eligible to play. There's no evidence that Memphis had any involvement or knowledge in the allegations against the player.
> 
> ...


There are two NCAA programs who have vacated Final Four appearances for violations while John Calipari was their head coach. The End. I don't care if he has or hasn't been named by the NCAA. Your school has a scumbag for a head basketball coach. I hope this season's success is worth it. Too bad little ole Pastner is wiping Cal's face in the dirt on the recruiting trail.

For the record, I went to Memphis, but am a huge Ole Miss fan. I could care less about Memphis basketball. But, a spade is a spade.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nolan50410 said:


> There are two NCAA programs who have vacated Final Four appearances for violations while John Calipari was their head coach. The End. I don't care if he has or hasn't been named by the NCAA. Your school has a scumbag for a head basketball coach. I hope this season's success is worth it. Too bad little ole Pastner is wiping Cal's face in the dirt on the recruiting trail.
> 
> For the record, I went to Memphis, but am a huge Ole Miss fan. I could care less about Memphis basketball. But, a spade is a spade.


You are exhibiting the same grasp of evidence and logic as the NCAA. You can't address the evidence so you simply declare 'The End'.

See about the situation.

And while you're at it, read about real shenanigans that has never been addressed by the NCAA.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Stafford Hopsack Blazer nwt


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

AlanC said:


> A couple of recent acquisitions:


Awesome - I'm a sucker for emblematic belts.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> There are two NCAA programs who have vacated Final Four appearances for violations while John Calipari was their head coach. The End. I don't care if he has or hasn't been named by the NCAA. Your school has a scumbag for a head basketball coach. I hope this season's success is worth it. Too bad little ole Pastner is wiping Cal's face in the dirt on the recruiting trail.
> 
> For the record, I went to Memphis, but am a huge Ole Miss fan. I could care less about Memphis basketball. But, a spade is a spade.


Looks like things are on the up and up for OM basketball. I was just reading about the new practice facility earlier today. I sure wish Calipari had taken a look at White when he was still here. That guy can play ball, but Calipari burned a lot of bridges with local high schools so I'm not sure he would have come here even if we had offered him. Pastner is killing it on the recruiting trail and he's doing it all through old fashioned hard work. It feels good to not have to worry about when Calipari and World Wide Wes will be brought down by the NCAA. UK fans are now like most Memphis fans were before Calipari left. We ignored the fact that no one else in the country (except ESPN) likes the guy. We ignored his shady dealings with WWW and his extramarital affairs and all the other signs that he is a deplorable human being. We all drank the Calipari Kool-Aid because we were winning. We know better now. Bobby Knight said it all a few weeks ago. Calipari is dirty and shouldn't be allowed to coach. I use that term loosely because the guy can't coach to save his life (see 2008 championship game).


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

AlanC said:


> You are exhibiting the same grasp of evidence and logic as the NCAA. You can't address the evidence so you simply declare 'The End'.
> 
> See about the situation.
> 
> And while you're at it, read about real shenanigans that has never been addressed by the NCAA.


There's no way that Calipari didn't know about the test just like there's no way he didn't know about the Camby situation at UMass. I also think it's a load of crap that players like Rose, OJ Mayo, and Reggie Bush can knowingly break the rules and go completely unpunished. Same goes for coaches like Calipari and Pete Carrol. They cheat and instead of being punished they get out of Dodge and get a raise. By the way, DeCourcey is a huge Calipari lackey so of course he's not going to say anything bad about Calipari. College sports are broken and corrupt.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, anyone who disagrees with your position is a 'lackey'. Again the facts are, the NCAA certified Rose to play, Memphis played him and the NCAA is not even alleging that Memphis (or Calipari) knew or did anything.

Two more things, and then if we want to continue this it ought to be moved to the Interchange.

1) Who was the now sainted Pastner an assistant coach for before he got the head job?

2) Bobby Knight, the man who throws chairs, kicks his son, was fired by IU for physical confrontations with players, and can't travel to Puerto Rico because he was convicted for assaulting a police officer isn't someone I'm particularly inclined to listen to on who should and shouldn't be coaching.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Ahem! Now back to January acquisitions, rejoined in progress...

Got a very nice old Cricketeer tweed herringbone coat from our own lovely and talented tweedydon, goodoh, sirrah.

And a great head's up from Lance W (see above) who let us know of a killer sale on AE shoes at Tony the Tailor. Just pulled the trigger on some walnut 5th Aves.


----------



## Waterford (Mar 22, 2008)

HF Madison Suit, Grey with Light Blue 1/2in square pattern, Tasmanian Super 130 - $499
HF Barrett Suit, Black, Three Button, Side Vent, Flat Front, Factory Sleeve Tag $1795 - My Price $399
HF Madison Sportcoat - Silk/Wool, Medium blue/black houndstooth with windowpane - Sleeve Tag - $1095 - My Price $169
HF Madison Sportcoat - Silk/Wool, Blue/Grey Glen Plaid - Sleeve Tag $1195 - My Price $199
Corneliani Vogue Sportcoat - Tweed Brown / Charcoal Windowpane, Side Vent, 3 button - $199
Corneliani Vogue Sportcoat - Tweed Blue/Black/Grey, Side Vent, 3 button - $199


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Yes, anyone who disagrees with your position is a 'lackey'. Again the facts are, the NCAA certified Rose to play, Memphis played him and the NCAA is not even alleging that Memphis (or Calipari) knew or did anything.
> 
> Two more things, and then if we want to continue this it ought to be moved to the Interchange.
> 
> ...


Pastner is a student of Lute Olsen. He played for and coached under Olsen for 9 years. Last season was the only season Pastner had anything to do with Calipari. Yes, he coached under Cal for one season. But he is pure Olsen, who is thought of in slightly better light then your P.O.S. coach.

And I'm done.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Pastner is a student of Lute Olsen. He played for and coached under Olsen for 9 years. Last season was the only season Pastner had anything to do with Calipari. Yes, he coached under Cal for one season. But he is pure Olsen, who is thought of in slightly better light then your P.O.S. coach.
> 
> And I'm done.


Exactly. I'm done, too. Now, back to clothing purchases made in the month of January.


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

More shoes, imagine that.

I got a EG Gresham jodhpur in chestnut on the 202, double sole from the EG sale, and a pair of Gieves Buckshot brogues off ebay, couldnt resist. Will post pics when they get here. Also got a pair of Lobb trees for a pair of Lopez loafers that are treeless now. 

It always comes back to shoes for me it seems.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Finally got them. Current favorites.


What kind of boots are those?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
They sure look like a pair of Alden model #405, Indy boots. LOL, I'm a monkey's uncle if they are not!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Brooks brothers non iron


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Some good deals on odd trousers at RL outlet in Austin, Texas. A pair of fully-lined heavyweight brown houndstooth tweed (w/burgundy & teal windowpane) PRL trousers for the price of Levis 501s.

FYI, they had several pair in assorted houndstooths mixed-in on a couple of racks. Some with D-ring side adjusters, some plain. They all seemed flat-front and some not as heavy. Several slim emblematic/striped ties and belts from the Rugby line. Some Rugby seersucker jackets, might've been suits. A few GTH trousers-dark green velvet, wool black watch, embroidered cords.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hanover LB Sheppard burgundy shell cordovan longwings (eBay)


Grenson suede wingtips (thrifted)


Arthur Winer burgundy heavy worsted trousers with side adjusters (thrifted) - I've never owned a pair of burgundy trousers so these are just for experimenting


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^thrifting Grensons (that fit) = home run 

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Those longwings are gonna look great with those trousers. Go thrift a cashmere cardigan to make the trifecta!


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

As I earlier noted, I have really sucky selection at local thrifts. eBay has been ok over the past few weeks:

AE #8 Shell Corodvan MacNeils - $300 (worn about 10 times. Basically new)
AE Black smooth MacNeils, used but Recrafted and then never worn - $115
Polo and BB wool argyle socks - 4 pair for $20
AE Kenwood beef roll loafers, pebble grain brown from AE outlet store - $100 NIB
Various wool ties (tan straight tip, striped, mottled etc.) for tweed jackets - $10 each
pack of 4 vintage silk paisley pocket squares, great with tweed jackets - $20

Happy hunting,

Wisco


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I finally got the Wigwam 625 socks in... 10 days BEFORE they said they would come in due to a backorder. Seriously, with this and the free shipping, I cannot recommend Freshpair.com any higher.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I've been wanting to try those for ages. I need to pull the trigger.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^I've been wanting to try those for ages. I need to pull the trigger.


Call Saperstein's in Millerton, N.Y.

Or I can go grab a pair for you.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I picked up a fly-fishing emblematic tie during my annual visit to the DC Press.

A Brooks shawl collar tux from tonylumpkin.

A couple of other odds and ends that are on the exchange thread.

A pair of Bean's Town and Field pants, I like them.

A couple of LE point "varsity" collar shirts. 

New t-shirts and shorts. A wholesale chucking-out in that department.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

*Good month, good sales*

BB Saxxon Wool Check with Windowpane Sport Coat
BB Red Merino cardigan
BB Eggplant Merino V-neck
BB Yellow Ancient Madder tie (wide)
BB Red Ancient Madder (narrow)
BB Bow (burgundy with yellow dots)
RL Green heather wool vest
RL Brown cashmere lined gloves
JPress ribbon belt (black with the two white lines)

And finally,
Shetland wool sweater vest (Thrift store, $2). Perfect condition!


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

BB wool argyle socks (purchased on sale before the thread mentioning how bad they are. haven't come in yet to see.)
BB V-neck undershirts


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

nwt London Fog merino wool sweater


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^I've been wanting to try those for ages. I need to pull the trigger.


They wick moisture pretty well. My feet don't feel as wet as my thinnest cotton socks do after a while.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Some good deals on odd trousers at RL outlet in Austin, Texas. A pair of fully-lined heavyweight brown houndstooth tweed (w/burgundy & teal windowpane) PRL trousers for the price of Levis 501s.
> 
> FYI, they had several pair in assorted houndstooths mixed-in on a couple of racks. Some with D-ring side adjusters, some plain. They all seemed flat-front and some not as heavy. Several slim emblematic/striped ties and belts from the Rugby line. Some Rugby seersucker jackets, might've been suits. A few GTH trousers-dark green velvet, wool black watch, embroidered cords.


Keep us posted on Austin goods :icon_smile:. Did you have a chance to check out the 346 store for the after Christmas sale? They usually have a decent amount of either made in the USA 346 or main line items.


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

*Salvation Army shoe salvation*

1-18-10. I picked up a pair of Florshiem Imperial Wing Tips, with Cat's Paw heels. They came with some kick ass Atomic 'P' Towncraft wood, metal and plastic shoe horns. Total outlay= $9.75. I think this calls for breaking out with the sharkskins. Yeah!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

^ ^ 
Forgive me if you already know this, but that "P" is from an earlier JCPenney logo, back when their Towncraft brand was more like what Stafford is today. And that is a tremendous deal you got on those.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice longwings. Back from before Florsheim was diluted into the cheap overseas crap it is today...


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

My Pet said:


> ^ ^
> Forgive me if you already know this, but that "P" is from an earlier JCPenney logo, back when their Towncraft brand was more like what Stafford is today. And that is a tremendous deal you got on those.


No offence taken- I welcome any insight into this old stuff.

I have heard this logo was used from 1964 to 1970. I can confirm that with memories of riding my bike (I'm 48- a 60's kid) to Penny's at Fallbrook Square in Canoga Park, Ca. and seeing that giant 'P' on the side of the building. I always thought it looked like a 4.

I found this jacket, really liked it, especially because it conjures up nice childhood memories.


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Nice longwings. Back from before Florsheim was diluted into the cheap overseas crap it is today...


Check out the cats paw...


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

*J&M Bullocks Wilshire via the Salvation Army*

Scored for $8.00 dollars at SA.

Has anyone seen a shoe like this before?

I have heard that they took the apostrophy out of the Bullock's logo around '72. Are these 60's? They look sort of Mod to me.

BTW the leather is VERY soft and smooth and these shoes are really comfortable.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

WindsorNot said:


> Keep us posted on Austin goods :icon_smile:. Did you have a chance to check out the 346 store for the after Christmas sale? They usually have a decent amount of either made in the USA 346 or main line items.


That BB store in Round Rock has nothing of interest. The San Marcos store consistently has more turnover, so more retail inflow. I did get another pair of the houndstooth trousers. For $25 each, they rock.

Right now, they have a few retail shoes @ SM BB. If you're 9 1/2, there is a few choices-mainly bluchers with Dainite soles, some brogued, some grained. There is one very handsome pair of double monk wingtips in a burnt pine; the bluchers are probably AS, the double monks are more refined, so I think C&J. I got a pair of the C&J plain wingtips in natural they still have on their website for $199 for $80.

They have several retail sportcoats in the more-common sizes. I particularly like the vicuna-colored plaid in Loro Piana Zealander merino. They sold out like crazy, with all the Mexican tourists coming in at Christmas and expect to get some new stuff shortly.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Venturian said:


> Check out the cats paw...


Cat's paws were quite common replacement heels back in the day - they weren't original to the Florsheims. I think the company is still in business. Nice Florsheims by the way.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

In addition to my maybe-shell Ebay victories (to be pictured here when I receive them), today I thrifted these Florsheim #8 shell longwings. Sadly, they'll have to go to the cobbler to have the suicide heels replaced with something less dangerous, but they're in fantastic condition overall.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Gorgeous shells! If both of those other pairs work out that's three pairs of shells in a week - you're on Mac pace :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm envious. You could wear them with anything from khakis to a navy double breasted.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I too am envious! Speaking truthfully---as I have the penchant for being very reductive in my wardrobe---my dream would be to have 4 pair of Shell longwings and 4 pair of Shell pennies, and I'd be done with shoes (exempting one pair of black tie shoes and one pair of funeral shoes).


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

Brooks Brothers tie...purchased today at local thrift store while on my lunch hour...99 cents....my first mostly green tie...


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Coleman said:


> I too am envious! Speaking truthfully---as I have the penchant for being very reductive in my wardrobe---my dream would be to have 4 pair of Shell longwings and 4 pair of Shell pennies, and I'd be done with shoes (exempting one pair of black tie shoes and one pair of funeral shoes).


Mafoofan beat you to it--on the longwing side, anyway.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ At least Coleman would balance his longwings with some loafers - the Two Shoe™


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^Yes, buy my patented Two Shoe program now and learn how to become a low-payed QA Analyst with a useless degree in English Literature :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

*Some things from late December*

Sperry Cloud Logo Chukkas. I treated them with a waterproofer so they're a bit darker than they were originally. They're great auburn color. I wear these untied as there is enough pressure from the vamp/bottom row of laces to keep the shoe securely on my foot.
https://img705.imageshack.us/i/img00224d.jpg/

Yellow Shaggy Dog.
https://img94.imageshack.us/i/img00207.jpg/

Pocket Square and Bow Tie from Ellie in the Ancient Sutherland tartan from my girlfriend. It's a great weight wool.
https://img202.imageshack.us/i/img00220.jpg/

also new and posted on the footwear thread- PRL socks and BB unlined penny's (ebayed with probably 5-10 wearings)


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The thrift gods looked on me w/favor today:

2 H Freeman 3/2 sack suits
LLBean Norwegian Sweater
LLBean and Woolrich Chamois shirts


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Lands End "Canvas" desert boot


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brown Alan McAfee brogues:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

CMDC said:


> The thrift gods looked on me w/favor today:
> 
> 2 H Freeman 3/2 sack suits
> LLBean Norwegian Sweater
> LLBean and Woolrich Chamois shirts


Did both of the Freeman suits fit? As I see more H. Freeman stuff I become more impressed with their quality - very good stuff without a widely-known reputation. Post pics when you can.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

One fits perfectly and the other will need to be altered a bit--trousers brought in about 2 inches and the jacket taken in a bit. I was really impressed by the quality as well. In all of my thrifting I hadn't really come across any so this was quite a nice surprise. One was a solid light grey while the other was a brownish glenplaid.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lots of goodies today - some thrifted, some arrived from eBay, and some back from the tailors (I'm still waiting for my Paul Stuart cotton peacoat with wool button-in lining I purchased on-line to arrive - it's driving me crazy!)





J Press 3/2 tweed sack - from TweedyDon and back from the tailors
Jack Runnion (Greenville trad clothier - great quality) 3/2 tweed sack suit back from the tailors
Two pairs of black pebble-grained AE MacNeils - in my size! (thrifted) - one is going to hit the exchange thread
NOS Hanover white bucks - from eBay (now I'm ready for a Southern summer)
Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) brown emblematic
Two LE workhorse ocbds - blue and yellow -thrifted
Vintage made in usa Gant ocbd - thrifted with dry cleaning tags
Recent tag(?) Gitman Brothers ocbd - thrifted with dry cleaning tags
Southwick seersucker trousers - thanks MDunle3199
Polo PoW pleated flannels (couldn't pass them up) - thrifted
Berle check pleated flannels (could pass those up either) - thrifted
Asher-Winer flat front tartan flannels - purchased from my tailor


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

My ebayed Polos turned out to be shell! I guess they're too dark to be ravello, so they must be a faded version of the dark cognac that Polo currently uses.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Congrats on the successful shell hunt - those look to be in exceptional condition. Two pairs of shells in two weeks - not such a bad way to start the year.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Congrats on the successful shell hunt - those look to be in exceptional condition. Two pairs of shells in two weeks - not such a bad way to start the year.


Thanks. And I've got one more on the way--a pair of BB unlined LHS. I have sworn off further shoe purchases for a while.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

At long last, I have my first pair of shell cordovan shoes - Alden longwings in color #8. Got them from Ebay, and I probably outbid a fellow AAACer, but it needed to be done.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

randomdude said:


> At long last, I have my first pair of shell cordovan shoes - Alden longwings in color #8. Got them from Ebay, and I probably outbid a fellow AAACer, but it needed to be done.


Post pics!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Great job on the Polo shells, O! :aportnoy:



Cardinals5 said:


> (I'm still waiting for my Paul Stuart cotton peacoat with wool button-in lining I purchased on-line to arrive - it's driving me crazy!)


This sounds very cool. I look forward to pics. It looks like you cleaned up otherwise.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I pulled the trigger on these Alden Cape Cod Bit-Loafers in brown suede.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> I pulled the trigger on these Alden Cape Cod Bit-Loafers in brown suede.


enjoy wearing


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The BB LHS arrived. I love the color, but I'm dismayed by the fit. Whoever had these last must have crammed some huge feet into them. I normally wear a 11.5D; I went with the conventional wisdom and sized down half a length--these are 11D. But they're almost literally falling off my feet.

The heels are worn and need replacing immediately. The soles have some life left before they'll absolutely need replacing. So, given the size issue, I'm not sure whether to replace the heels and try to wear them with some heel and vamp pads, or send them off for recrafting now and hope they come back restored to their normal size. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'd vote for recraft, although that's probably not what you want to hear. Great looking shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice looking loafers. I'd vote for recraft - the loafers I'm having recrafted (Documenting the Alden Restoration thread) were also slightly stretched and I'm hoping that being put on the original last and resoled will bring them back to their original shape. 

I've heard tell that people who have had their Aldens recrafted find them tighter than they remember, which to my mind just means they probably stretched them over time and don't remember how they fit when they were brand new. The cost of an Alden recraft is $145, but if you don't want to spend that much I think B. Nelson recrafts for something around $100. The major difference in the price seems to be that Alden gives you a new box and Alden trees.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice looking loafers. I'd vote for recraft - the loafers I'm having recrafted (Documenting the Alden Restoration thread) were also slightly stretched and I'm hoping that being put on the original last and resoled will bring them back to their original shape.
> 
> I've heard tell that people who have had their Aldens recrafted find them tighter than they remember, which to my mind just means they probably stretched them over time and don't remember how they fit when they were brand new. The cost of an Alden recraft is $145, but if you don't want to spend that much I think B. Nelson recrafts for something around $100. The major difference in the price seems to be that Alden gives you a new box and Alden trees.


If I recraft, I definitely want them to be on the original last. Does Alden have a less expensive, tree-less option like AE does?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> If I recraft, I definitely want them to be on the original last. Does Alden have a less expensive, tree-less option like AE does?


Nope, you have to pay the full price with Alden.

You really should check with B. Nelson. Here's the description of their standard recraft ($90 + free shipping). You might write or call and inquire what they mean by "correct size last"

"Super Prime leather soles and heels (of equal or higher quality than the originals). Each pair of shoes is fitted with the correct size last before the sole is removed. Cork footbeds are stripped & reapplied. Even the welts & heel bases are replaced when necessary. Loose stitching is repaired, new laces and heal seats are installed as necessary, uppers are reconditioned and hand polished."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I visited Miller's Shoes in Hamilton today and picked up a pair of the AE McAllister brogues in merlot, at C$100 off. It would seem the #5 last works well for me, but I just noticed that AE had sadly dropped the shell cordovan version of the McAllister, which would have been the next logical purchase. Unfortunately, their "special order" service is only available at AE retail stores, which don't exist in Canada (are you listing, Mr CEO?).

Anway, Miller's had some Park Avenues in the same size, also on sale, so perhaps next week I will add those too.

I also tried on the MacNeil, but the fit was terrible for me!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

LL Bean wrinkle resistant nwt for 15$!









Ralph silk paisley tie 6.50$!

Gentleman Spy: The Life of Allen Dulles (one of the creators of the CIA and one of it's directors)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

One of my thrifting Grails has been a Burberry or Aquascutum (made in England) trench coat. So far it has eluded me. I've had a decent, but lower end Nautica trench for several years, although I also had quit wearing. I gave it away to a young man just yesterday, as he could certainly use it more than I. So I stop by a thrift store today and lo and behold, not a Burberry or Aquascutum, but rather a vintage made in England Brooks Brothers. It's got all the bells and whistles, throat latch, belt, metal loops on the belt (for when I need to carry hand grenades). I wonder if either of the traditional houses actually made it and how old it might be. It needs a freshening up dry cleaning.

This'll do just fine.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks great, Alan. The thrifting gods smiled today. I thrifted an original Burberrys' a year ago - looks almost identical to yours - and I love it, especially those grenade rings on the belt :icon_smile_big:

As for thrifting success, I hit the motherlode again today. Mostly 3/2 sack jackets, about 6-7 (including a old school JAB lime green GTH number), but none of them fit so they'll be headed to the exchange along with some random trou - yellow trou with blue sailboats embroidered on them, some BB seersucker (pleated ), some Bills and BB chinos and other assorted goodies. Out of everything the only thing that fit me was a nice olive green cord jacket, but it's darted.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Legacy khakis & striped OCBD from LE for $14.99 each:










Brian


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: BB Trench*

I have one just like it. I got it new in 1978, back before Brooks had a store in Denver and they had trunk shows a couple of times per year. I don't know who made it. I still wear it when it rains in Colorado. I once smashed the buckle on the belt in a car door and Brooks replaced the whole belt for free.

Weighs a ton, no?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks for the info. So it's probably in the ~30 year old range, then. I had thought possibly older. And yes, it's quite heavy! Just curious, do you have any idea what it cost back then?


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*More BB trench*



AlanC said:


> Just curious, do you have any idea what it cost back then?


Sorry, I can't remember for sure, I keep thinking around $300? It was expensive and represented an investment at the time. I had my first job after law school. It has paid off well, I think-a much better trench and still proudly used. A little rough now, but that's part of the charm. The thing is all but bulletproof. Very stout. Probably better than anything you could buy now anywhere.

I do remember that BB OCBDs were something like $14.50 those days, I think, and they charged "slightly more"- 50 cents-West of the Mississippi.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

There were some great deals going on. I just need to get the pants and shirt altered.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Perhaps the bedsheets as well...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks, again. One last question: did yours come with any sort of removable liner? This one does not have one, and it doesn't look like it's capable of supporting one (no buttons or zippers for one).



Valkyrie said:


> Sorry, I can't remember for sure, I keep thinking around $300? It was expensive and represented an investment at the time. I had my first job after law school. It has paid off well, I think-a much better trench and still proudly used. A little rough now, but that's part of the charm. The thing is all but bulletproof. Very stout. Probably better than anything you could buy now anywhere.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*Even more BB trench*



AlanC said:


> One last question: did yours come with any sort of removable liner? This one does not have one, and it doesn't look like it's capable of supporting one (no buttons or zippers for one).


No. It wasn't designed for one nor was one available originally. BB offered a another model at the time, if I remember correctly, that was more like the conventional removal liner Burberry-it was cheaper-but I liked this one better. It is obviously lined with something, but I don't know what. You can feel it in there and, like we agreed, it is heavy.

One weird thing is that that greenish lining at the chest and shoulders, when it wears at the friction points, it turns red, the underweave or something.


----------

